# Open invite to album release party for forum members



## Pneumonic (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey, all.

I am friends with a local musician named Jimmy Bowskill who is preparing to celebrate the release of his new "rock style blues" album with a launch party, sponsored by Steam Whistle, to be held Thursday, March 20 at the Gibson Artist Relations Building in Toronto.

This event is open to all Guitars Canada members and is FREE.

Jimmy and his band will perform a 30 - 40 min set and will be on hand to discuss the new record, gear or whatever. Gibson will have their full line of acoustic and electric guitars on hand to try out along with some amps.

Particulars:

http://jimmybowskill.com/index.cfm

Jimmy Bowskill Record Launch
Thursday, March 20, 2008
doors @ 7:30 pm
Gibson Artist Relations Building,
1205 King St. West,
Toronto, Ont, Canada

Please RSVP to me (Kerry) @ [email protected] or here in this thread.

Thanks and hope to meet many of you at the event.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I've heard of this guy, but never seen him.

I think I would like to check this out.

Andy


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Anybody think we could get something like this out west?

If I was anywhere near there--I'd be there.


----------



## Pneumonic (Feb 14, 2008)

Hamm Guitars said:


> I've heard of this guy, but never seen him.
> 
> I think I would like to check this out.
> 
> Andy


Would love to see you there, Andy. 

I'll place you on the list.


----------



## Pneumonic (Feb 14, 2008)

zontar said:


> Anybody think we could get something like this out west?
> 
> If I was anywhere near there--I'd be there.


Ah, it's just a hop, skip and a jump for ya :smile:

I see you're a LP fan. Jimmy's primary axe is a 93 LP classic '60 RI. Sounds awesome. :rockon:


----------



## peter benn (Mar 29, 2007)

But it conflicts with Uncle Herb's jam at Dave's Pizza....


----------



## Pneumonic (Feb 14, 2008)

Pete, you'd give up Steam Whistle Pils for Pizza


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

great idea!!! thanks for the invite ,sadly I live 3000 miles away and will have to wait for your west coast tour!! best of luck and much success!!!
^^^^^^^^^^^stay tuned^^^^^^^^ Jim


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Pneumonic said:


> Ah, it's just a hop, skip and a jump for ya :smile:
> 
> I see you're a LP fan. Jimmy's primary axe is a 93 LP classic '60 RI. Sounds awesome. :rockon:


I was just on the west coast, but nothing like that that I was aware of.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Kerry, sign me up. I sent you an e-mail.


----------

